# 50LB vs 65LB Braid



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

Looking to spool a few reels and im planning on buying a 1200 yd spool. I want 65LB on one reel and 50LB on a few others.... There is only a .01 difference in diameter between the 2. Should I just go ahead with the 65LB for everything? Will it affect my casting?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Casting? What fishing for?


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Casting rods i've always used 30. but i would use 65 over the 50 that big its not going to make any difference IMO


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks. I am loading up some large spinning reels on boat rods. Mostly for pitching bait at pelegics. Max drag is 35 LBS. So I think I need 50 min. Looking at the difference in diameter (.01) I was curious if there was a big difference in line capacity.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Go with the 65#


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

There is a pretty substantial difference making the transition from 50lb to 65lb. Take a look at a few reel capacities between the two. Do you really think you would ever use the full 35 lbs of drag if they are only for pitching baits?


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

And not all are all lines are actually what they are rated

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------

